

Man's rare ability may unlock secret of memory - kungfudoi
http://www.cnn.com/2008/HEALTH/conditions/05/07/miraculous.memory/

======
wave
"Give Brad Williams a date, and he can usually tell you not only what he was
doing but what world events happened that day ... it seems to indicate there's
no -- or not much -- intentional calculation going on"

It seems to me that his memory is indexed by date.

------
bigtoga
Why is this here? Put this on reddit or digg but not here.

------
gojomo
Shades of Jorge Luis Borges' 'Funes, the Memorious':

<http://io.uwinnipeg.ca/~morton/bigidea/funes.txt>

~~~
daniel-cussen
Upvote Borges reference!

